# osha saftey rules ?



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im in the process of looking into classes that i can take and what not...but....the commercial thing is taking off a little faster than i imagined....

All i really know is hard hats and colored tape on the electrical cords and lights...im sure there is tons more....

Does any one have any general..important things i should know? 

I just wanna look as profesional as possible....


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

OHSA has classes for a 10 and a 30hr card. Some places these are mandatory on commercial work. Check the interweb for classes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You should be more worried about fines than looking professional. You can find out about classes here. 

The site hyperlinked to on the osha site is below.
http://outreachtrainers.org/client/trainer_results.aspx


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You should be more worried about fines than looking professional. You can find out about classes here.
> 
> The site hyperlinked to on the osha site is below.
> http://outreachtrainers.org/client/trainer_results.aspx


I think those classes are something a number of us could use, myself included. IMHO it's always good to get a refresher on safety training now matter how long you've been doing it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Safety first. I try to hold a safety meeting every day but I am the only one that shows up for it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check with your Workmen's Comp carrier, they often offer classes.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Safety first. I try to hold a safety meeting every day but I am the only one that shows up for it.



As long as its documented you don't have to may issues :thumbsup:


----------

